# Lab Results



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

So, I'm about 6 months post partial thyroidectomy due to benign tumor and I've had my 2nd round of tests.

In January 2017:

TSH 3.9 (0.450-4.5)

March 2017:

TSH 1.9 (o.450-4.5)

**put on 25 mg Synthroid

Today:

TSH: 3.520 (.450-4.5)

T4 1.6 (0.82-1.77)

T3 free serum 2.9 (2.0-4.4)

Dr. has upped my synthroid to 50 mg.

I also had a re-check ultrasound and found no new tumors but inflammation.

Any thoughts? I'm still learning about thyroid levels, so I am assuming that the higher the numbers the more replacement hormone is needed.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your t4 is really high and your free t3 is really low. That basically means that you aren't converting t4 (the "storage" molecule) into t3 (the "active" form of thyroid hormone needed for basic metabolic functions).

Has your doctor ever said anything about cytomel?


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Your t4 is really high and your free t3 is really low. That basically means that you aren't converting t4 (the "storage" molecule) into t3 (the "active" form of thyroid hormone needed for basic metabolic functions).
> 
> Has your doctor ever said anything about cytomel?


No, nothing about cytomel. She just increased my Synthroid from 25 mcg to 50 mcg and said we would take it slow and check again in 3 months.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well.

You might start having really weird symptoms. Sort of hyper/hypo mix. It happens when your free t4 gets too high.

If you do, call your doctor. Ask about cytomel.


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Well.
> 
> You might start having really weird symptoms. Sort of hyper/hypo mix. It happens when your free t4 gets too high.
> 
> If you do, call your doctor. Ask about cytomel.


joplin1975, thank you for the advice. I just increased my Synthroid to 50mgc and I've noticed my moods are really off- I seem to be really irritable right now, tired, and basically not interested in doing too much. Also, my taste seems to be off, too. I am not interested in eating anything, which is not normal for me at all.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, it's really hard to describe the hypo/hyper at the same time thing, but it sounds like you're experiencing it.

I'm sorry. Don't be afraid to call your doc!


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Yeah, it's really hard to describe the hypo/hyper at the same time thing, but it sounds like you're experiencing it.
> 
> I'm sorry. Don't be afraid to call your doc!


I seem to be a bit better this week, so hopefully the dosage increase is working. But if I still feel off after a week or two, I'll call in.

Thanks you!


----------

